# Mr. Ferguson is One Year Old today



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our Amazing singleton has made it through his first year, and I believe he is loving life.
We spent the morning out at "Prado Dog Training Park" hunting and retrieving birds, he went for a swim, and is currently out on the deck with his two sidekiks, Pearl & Churro, each enjoying a Happy Birthday Hoof. 
I am sure he will sleep like a baby tonight, with very happy dreams, and then start on Year Two tomorrow.
I am so happy this little guy came into my life!!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9572.msg72669.html#msg72669


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy on the deck...His newest go to spot to keep an eye on HIS world!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well a big happy birthday wish to Mr. Ferguson.
I saw where a singleton pup was born this spring, and thought of him.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Fergy! Luv Dharma and Marcia


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!! I can't believe that he's already one - where did the time go?? Sounds like he had a super fun b-day.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw where a singleton pup was born this spring, and thought of him.

[/quote]

Interesting... Most of them don't live... my inspiration was "Abe" Vermilion Vizsla's While I was researching the "Singleton personality" Adele (RIP) was very helpful, filling me in on some of the idiosyncrasies of a single pup, they are truly a different animal! I can only say " Fergy is truly a piece of work"
I would love to learn more about that solo pup, and how it is getting along?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A long happy day, come to an end... Sweet dreams Mr.F...

(true, it is an older photo...but he is doing the same thing...)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Fergy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fergy! Many happy returns


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wishing Fergy a very happy birthday, and many, many more!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Has it been a year already? Crazy how quickly time passes. Happy birthday sweet boy!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Fergy! Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy birthday, Fergie! Best wishes for your 2nd year.


----------

